# Big eared bubs!



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

This is an update on a fuzzy litter that I had, with the intentions of repeating a certain type of coat, and make bigger ears!

Some ears on these kids are better than others. 
I keep having to go in, and straighten them out while they're growing, so that they don't get creased up!
The mice don't appreciate that too much. 

Here is a selection of the fuzzbutts:









And here's one of the better pairs of ears:









That same mouse again:









Well? What do you think of 'em? 

You can compare them, to their mother, who is in my signature (about the same age as these bubs, in the picture). I think I've increased the ears substantially!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

wow those are some big lugs lol


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh wow! Great job


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Geez!! Good job  In the last pic: mini mouse-shaped rabbit <3


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, they are adorable!!!!!
Congratulations!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Do you think if they just flapped a bit, they'd take off? They are stunning, well done you! x


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, I make sure to put their lid on extra tight incase they think about flying off! :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Also, I realize they look ridiculous right now. . . :lol: 
Their set is really far off, but i have a planed breeding either next gen, or the gen after, that should set them into their proper place, while keeping the size. 

I'm making mice from scratch here! Gimme a break! :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Outrageous ears!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

And it's only getting worse as they grow. :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Mousie, you have such big ears!!!!!!

All the better to hear you with :lol:

They look amazing - well done!


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

They should be receiving the next transmission from the mother ship any day now.. :lol:


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Are those mice or baby chinchillas?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Both?


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Woot! Double pocket pets! I wonder what other pocket pets we can cross, how about a hamster and a gerbil? lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Outrageous!! Those ears are just plain outrageous!


----------

